# Holencik Roofing commercial



## Lefty (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi,

Here is our new tv commercial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xl3KA3kaUQ


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice looking commercial Lefty.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Well done Lefty!

Classy.


----------

